# Tested Early And.....



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, eventually gave in to DH lastnight and tested early, I was surprised as he is usally the cautious one.  We got our beloved  !!!!!  Clear as day it came up Pregnant 2-3 weeks.       I cried, laughed and then cried again, the feeling was amazing.  FET works ladies, it really does.     I think I am in my fifth week of pregnancy a I am working my dates as follows: 14th Jan, 3 day transfer makes ovualtion 11th Jan.  Two weeks before that would have been AF day 1 on the 28th December.  Have not had these dates confirmed so may be wrong, will contact the hospital today.  The best of luck to everyone, hang on in there and don't give up.   To all. 

Sharon. xxxxxxx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations!!!  

(I too was an early tester   much to DH's disgust)

How many did you have put back?


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, I have 2 put back, I have felt symptoms very early on.  Main one being every now and then during the day I get this wave of heat followed by a wave of sickness and have to open a window.  I have been very tired but the map of blue lines on (.)(.) were a dead give away.  Congrats on your twins, xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

That is great news - congratulations    
We also tested a week early when DP's AF was actually due as our frostie was already 5 days old and it was a natural cycle so it was popped back in 7 days after LH surge. The clinic still gave us a 2ww test date but we couldn't wait  
All the best for the next 9 months xx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I knew if I'd read your signature I probably would have seen the 2 x 8 bit but I didn't think of reading that until I was writing a reply to your post!  

Look forward to hearing more as your pregnancy moves on  

Congratulations again!

And don't talk to me about veiny (.Y.) mine look like a mid city road map! haha wait until they start growing even more!  I've already gone up 3 cup sizes.  Scary!

Tiredness will get better, I'm starting to come out the other side now, though occasionally do get a bit dizzy still.  Just from going from cold outdoors to warm indoors is my biggest problem i think.

Well done and happy days for you and DH!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations Murf so pleased for you. Give us all hope that FET can work xxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Murf!!!!!!  Fantastic news!  I have a lot more faith in FET after hearing so many happy success stories  

PC x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Murf well done hunny might be twinnies   with those symptoms early on xxx

Fet does work gives me so much hope xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

MURF

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi can i ask how early everyone tested after transfer because i had my transfer on the 3rd but just feel different today my very dry skin is now very soft and have a butterflies feeling in my stomach i know its ridiculous to think i could possibly have any symptoms after one day post transfer but thats how i feel fingers crossed been given the 16th as my test date can i have some advice PLEASE


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi there,congratulations on your transfer, are you drinking your pineapple juice and eating your 6 or 7 brazil nuts a day, these two foods are meant to aid implantation and are good for the lining on your womb so if you feel like it, give them a go during your two week wait.  They are the only things I did differently this time and I got a BFP.  I am not usually an advocat of early testing but this time, I really had a lot of symptoms so went for it.  I think it all depends when your trigger shot is out of your system, I didn't have one this time, I tested 3 days early but I think most people's advice would be to try and hold out.  I hope you get some better advice. xxxx


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

thankyou will try that will keep you posted


----------

